# My travels!



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Watched it at first because you're cute...

But I found it inspirational and brave..
You have a lot of courage.
and you should be extremely proud of yourself.. 
Nice...Welcome Back..:clap


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

You did it all alone? Wow, I really couldn't of even took a short flight by myself. Kudos to you, I really wouldn't want to do that anyway. Travelling seems more of a chore and hassle to me tbh, plus I can't afford to go anywhere now. Great video too, you can tell the experience did you a lot of good and maybe has helped you mature. I could do with something to help me like that really, but I won't do it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

:clap Amazing accomplishment! 

I need to do a backpack trip before I die.


----------



## Human910078 (Aug 10, 2013)

It is interesting to see a really cute girl with SA. I watched your video and I'm thinking about why you got that excess problem. I dunno. The way you look, talk, and your attitude is just damn cute. Why the hell SA? Damn SA... But you've done it! To go on a trip with friends and to travel between towns the whole time, no f way


----------



## Human910078 (Aug 10, 2013)

Aha a solo trip then for a while. Good for you in any case, congrats 

I recall when I had to do my first big solo trip, and it was as well Belgium. Well, me and my SA. Expected all the worse, but it was even great! Fear and the anxiety that I've had before the trip were pointless. Of course there was anxiety on the trip itself but you realize it is far worse in your imagination, then it is in actual situations... and you actually do even well. And you basically evolve at that point by a good notch. 

So it has been proven that if anyone's an avg SA person, you CAN go on a trip you want or need to  no excuses now


----------



## Human910078 (Aug 10, 2013)

missamanda said:


> And we really do always build things up in our minds to be worse than they actually are


That is what we're excellent at! :clap



missamanda said:


> I remember in school when I had to give speeches I would shake like a leaf for about a week before. I used to not sleep the night before and all that and then afterwards I'd feel such relief just because I had been putting myself through mental hell all that time. SA really is just so taxing on the nerves!


Speeches? Dam... or you mean just when you're brought in front of the board for a verbal test? Not that that is a _just_. I of course hated that as well...

Now doing speeches in front of a crowd of people would be an interesting experience. I would sweat my self out of existence before it x) there are courses for that. But dam, that's not a step that sounds reasonable atm x)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome, glad to hear it went well. It's been 2 months all ready? what the hell. Sounds like an awesome experience.

Also I remember a video you posted in the past, and you did SO much better talking in this one. The improvements are very obvious. Nicely done.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Cant watch the video cos im on my tab


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Glad it helped you a lot anyway. I would like to travel to america one day, particularly the south and the west but it wont happen cos im broke and have nobody to go with.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Amanda-This is so awesome and inspiring.
I was wondering about how you were-Glad to hear everything went smoothly for you. 

Questions
- Did you make any friends that you can still be in touch with?
- Did you experience any nightlife?
- Did you treat this trip more as a meditative get away or one to unleash and party?
- Did you sleep mainly in hostels?
- Which places did you enjoy best?
- How much money did you have to save to get by with taking a 2 month trip?

Take care and stay happy


----------



## vbc (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, two months sounds so long. Congrats!

I've done the same thing but just for a couple days.And it definitely helps in talking with strangers, after all most likely you'll never ever see them again. And it feels so free not to have any plans and to find just the previous day a place to sleep or a city to travel to.

But I didn't really overcome the fear of the food issue you talk briefly, sitting at a restaurant alone and ordering food by myself still seems terrifying. I couldn't really think of the waiters coming every few minutes and always seeing me alone. So I just ate at fast food or takeaway restaurants. Perhaps I should do another travel for a longer period, perhaps I would be forced to eat at a regular restaurant if I got sick of the crap food after a month.  So how did you eat every day, did you eat with the travel board person or other people you met? Or by yourself?

But either way, anyone who has a chance must do a similar trip, it's so worth it.

By the way, you don't really seem to have any SA in the video, at least it's not visible.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Very inspiring! Thanks for this!


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

This brought the biggest smile to my face 

You are absolutely spot on, that when you take risks and put yourself out there.. out of your comfort zone, it's truly amazing how well it can come together.

I traveled Europe for 8 months last year and went through everything you mentioned in the video.. initially you goto bed hungry a couple of times, or get lost because your too anxious to ask for directions or help. But once you realize there's no comfort zone to go back to.. you understand that you have to interact with people in order to sleep, eat and survive.. 

Almost everyone will put aside their anxieties for a warm bed instead of the street, or a hot meal instead of going hungry, and you will even surprise yourself by what your capable of when your in that moment of carefree enjoyment..

I couldn't handle the withdrawal  Ive been back on the road again for a month now.. working and traveling.

Really happy to hear someone else's amazing experience and how it's helped them, it helped me SO MUCH when i first did it last year and i couldn't more strongly express how much i would recommend it to anyone with social anxiety.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Miss Amanda, cool video! You're pretty. What did you think of Ireland when you were there? I went travelling to a different country recently and loved it, and like you I'm now getting withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome back! I can't believe you actually did it!! Congratulations and your video is really inspirational. 
Did you take any pictures while in the different countries?


----------



## Julesp (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you a lot missamanda for the video, I absolutely loved it.

I've been fantasizing about backpacking alone around the world for a long time and hearing you having wonderful experience was really encouraging. I agree that traveling is very good way to get out of your comfort zone as it simply forces you to face your fears.

It's just about getting the momentum going and after that everything is a lot easier.

Taking the first step is always the hardest one.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i am scared to watch this video for some reason.. i never seen a video of someone else with SA


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm glad you enjoyed your trip! It's great to hear of someone taking a risk and it paying off


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't see the video!


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Did I miss the video? Man, I haven't been on this site in a while. I wanna know how it went!
Any chance of a re-upload?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Good job on the trip.  I remember when you mentioned you were going and later when you had doubts. Excellent personal accomplishment.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Woooh... 
Ahhh, I just wanna go travelling!


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

missamanda said:


> <3<3  Thank you so much for the reply! I am going through some terrible withdrawal, STILL! I feel like it'll never go away. How did you manage to find work on the road? I need to look into this.


Honestly, pure luck.

I met someone at a hostel by accident (I wasn't meant to be in the city, but last minute change in circumstances lead me there) and i mentioned i was looking for work in passing conversation.

He organized me to meet with people he worked with for 3 years in Switzerland, so i took an hour flight to there from Hungary and met these people, got some numbers and contacts and should have some seasonal work lined up soon. I just signed my rental agreement for an apartment in the alps.. so its sort of coming together.


----------

